# Is it just me?



## LPG (Jun 23, 2010)

Because seriously, it really irritates me to no end when someone procrastinates something that can be easily done. They prolong the inevitable and it frustrates me so much. Instead of doing it right away which is usually the best course of action from my point of view, they for some unknown dumb as well reason choose to wait. Why they do this could be a number of reasons, or simply just one reason, which is that they're incompetent.


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

Hm, my fellow ENTPs are always praising you guys.

You kind of sound like a tool.

It's your way or it's stupid? Get over yourself. Seriously.


----------



## LPG (Jun 23, 2010)

Well I'm not saying it applies to EVERYTHING. Just the obvious situations where it would be preferred if it were done right away. It's a pet peeve of mine, don't get mad =3


----------



## PyrLove (Jun 6, 2010)

I procrastinate all the time. But I hate it when other people do it. I mean, really, the world revolves around _me_ doesn't it?:laughing:


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

What in that made me seem mad, because I told you to get over yourself?

Anyhow, your idea of obvious and someone else idea of obvious is different.

I repeat, get over yourself.


----------



## Wulfdot (Apr 14, 2010)

Hey, I praise the female version because they're attractive, intelligent, and fiery. They definitely have some bad traits. My father is the same way as this one. He always yells at me for my procrastination and it is his way or no way. It is really annoying.

PROCRASTINATES UNITE!


----------



## Radiant Flux (May 7, 2010)

Perhaps it's just that I'm an INTP, but in turth, I don't really care when people procrasinate. If there trying to beat around the bush in fear of the end result than yeah, it seems dumb, but in general it had no effect on me.


----------



## alionsroar (Jun 5, 2010)

Lol. I am a big procrastinator and it does have a bit of a negative effect on my life. I'm just not thinking of the real future all the time and my mind is caught up on what's in front of me and that usually isn't what I really have to do. Hmm. Maybe though if I what I needed to do was put right in front of me to catch my attention, I would do it... I tend to work well once I start, it's always the starting that's the hardest.
Plus sometimes if you can't decide about something, and you procrastinate long enough, the option to decide gets taken away from you.. but again that may be a negative effect on me, not someone else.


----------



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

I've thought that it's because either we fear failure or whatever we're avoiding is not really our job, or at least we feel it isn't.

In me I've sometimes thought that whatever it is I'm supposed to "finish" can never really be finished, so reaching some state where I would call it done would just depress me and make me think of the folly of human life.

Though that's no excuse to not pay the mortgage.


----------



## Nitou (Feb 3, 2010)

I need to finish my chores. Er.. there's that other project I've been procrastinating on too. Oh look, there's something shiny! I'll get back to responding to this thread in a bit. :crazy:


----------



## LPG (Jun 23, 2010)

Monte said:


> What in that made me seem mad, because I told you to get over yourself?
> 
> Anyhow, your idea of obvious and someone else idea of obvious is different.
> 
> I repeat, get over yourself.


I just don't understand but for the sake of ending the idiocy, okay.


----------



## Valdyr (May 25, 2010)

I procrastinate sometimes, but I try to avoid it. Even the times I do procrastinate, I still get the task done. The only time procrastination in others bothers me is when they're part of a team I'm either on or trying to manage, and they have an assigned duty or task, their procrastination leading to making things really inefficient and holding back everyone else. Otherwise, if other people (say a classmate) want to procrastinate, that's absolutely fine. Up to them, why should I care?


----------



## LPG (Jun 23, 2010)

Valdyr said:


> I procrastinate sometimes, but I try to avoid it. Even the times I do procrastinate, I still get the task done. The only time procrastination in others bothers me is when they're part of a team I'm either on or trying to manage, and they have an assigned duty or task, their procrastination leading to making things really inefficient and holding back everyone else. Otherwise, if other people (say a classmate) want to procrastinate, that's absolutely fine. Up to them, why should I care?


That's why I've always chosen to do it all on my own. Turns out better than everything else too.


----------



## Valdyr (May 25, 2010)

LPG said:


> That's why I've always chosen to do it all on my own. Turns out better than everything else too.


This is true. On projects where working alone is an option, I take it. However for some things a team is either necessary or optimal :happy:


----------



## Van (Dec 28, 2009)

What do you get from frustrating yourself over other people's habits? Unless it's affecting you, it seems pointless.


----------



## LPG (Jun 23, 2010)

Van said:


> What do you get from frustrating yourself over other people's habits? Unless it's affecting you, it seems pointless.


Because I advise that they're going about it the wrong way, then insist on not listening. Then end up screwed over wondering why they got screwed over. 

I get what you mean though, I shouldn't really let it frustrate me considering we're creatures of habit, but unfortunately it does.


----------



## Jinxies (May 5, 2010)

LPG said:


> Because seriously, it really irritates me to no end when someone procrastinates something that can be easily done. They prolong the inevitable and it frustrates me so much. Instead of doing it right away which is usually the best course of action from my point of view, they for some unknown dumb as well reason choose to wait. Why they do this could be a number of reasons, or simply just one reason, which is that they're incompetent.


 
When I was younger... a child and teenager, I would always procrastinate. I perform most efficiently when I feel the rush of a deadline  When I have too much free time it just doesn't motivate me. In fact, I was such a procrastinator that my girlfriend's mother gave me the application to the procrastinators club of America or some such thing... and I never did get around to mailing it in 

I never studied... I always waited right before a test to cram for it. I would write papers the morning they were due... and always swing an A 

Once I started maturing I realized how inefficient of a practice it was, especially in a work situation. So at work, I rarely procrastinate, unless it's something I REALLY don't want to do, then I put it off until the last possible moment  Being a procrastinator helped me become so efficient because I knew I needed to get the tasks done as soon as possible so that I wouldn't have time to procrastinate on it 

At home... however, I am still a procrastinator, I will wait to wash the dishes or wait to fold the laundry or wait to mail off some thing that needs to be mailed 

So, procrastinators only bother me when I am waiting for something from them... and usually I pester them about it until they give it to me, so they don't really have the luxury of procrastinating things I need


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

I am a huge procrastinator. I do it because I just don't feel like doing things sometimes. If I wait long enough, sometimes I don't have to do it at all. Besides, even when I try to take the initiative and not procrastinate, I need twice the amount of time to complete the project. I just don't have the energy for it. I like to do it all in a rush.


----------



## G0dzuki (Jun 1, 2010)

I absolutly hate that as well. Certain things I do may seem like procrastination to others, but I actually do everything planned out to the extreme. One thing that annoys the hell out of me is going to school. My college is an hour and 15 minutes away from my house. Class starts at 10:45 AM and I like to get there early. I like to leave at 9:00 AM on the dot. My cousin goes to the same school and we are in the same classes and we ride in the same car. This asshole wakes up at 8:30 to take a shower, smoke two cigarettes, stuff him fat mouth and he does it SO SLOW! I say "Gabe hurry up, it's 5 minutes past 9." He says in his burnt out stoner voice "Dude..... chill..... we have time..." I'm getting pissed just thinking about it. I'm going to stop now.


----------



## jbking (Jun 4, 2010)

I procrastinate a lot and for a variety of reasons usually. At times, I know some things may suck more time than I'd like and so I procrastinate until the 11th hour which is when I then start to work to meet the deadline which usually goes just fine. Other times, it may just be that I don't want to do it and thus it'll sit and wait until I have to do it. There are many others but is getting a list of reasons really the point of this thread?


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

G0dzuki said:


> I absolutly hate that as well. Certain things I do may seem like procrastination to others, but I actually do everything planned out to the extreme. One thing that annoys the hell out of me is going to school. My college is an hour and 15 minutes away from my house. Class starts at 10:45 AM and I like to get there early. I like to leave at 9:00 AM on the dot. My cousin goes to the same school and we are in the same classes and we ride in the same car. This asshole wakes up at 8:30 to take a shower, smoke two cigarettes, stuff him fat mouth and he does it SO SLOW! I say "Gabe hurry up, it's 5 minutes past 9." He says in his burnt out stoner voice "Dude..... chill..... we have time..." I'm getting pissed just thinking about it. I'm going to stop now.


Surprisingly, that's how I am about being late too. Punctuality is something I'm anal about, and I have mini freak-outs when I think I'm going to be late


----------



## LPG (Jun 23, 2010)

G0dzuki said:


> I absolutly hate that as well. Certain things I do may seem like procrastination to others, but I actually do everything planned out to the extreme. One thing that annoys the hell out of me is going to school. My college is an hour and 15 minutes away from my house. Class starts at 10:45 AM and I like to get there early. I like to leave at 9:00 AM on the dot. My cousin goes to the same school and we are in the same classes and we ride in the same car. This asshole wakes up at 8:30 to take a shower, smoke two cigarettes, stuff him fat mouth and he does it SO SLOW! I say "Gabe hurry up, it's 5 minutes past 9." He says in his burnt out stoner voice "Dude..... chill..... we have time..." I'm getting pissed just thinking about it. I'm going to stop now.


Absolutely agreed. Thinking about it pisses me off too.


----------



## Elli (Jun 8, 2010)

Nitou said:


> I need to finish my chores. Er.. there's that other project I've been procrastinating on too. Oh look, there's something shiny! I'll get back to responding to this thread in a bit. :crazy:


Oh yes I can relate to that. lol

My moto: What you can do today...rather just do it tomorrow, because tomorrow you can delay it on the day after tomorrow.


----------



## Empecinado (May 4, 2010)

People should be motivated to work - it should be fun! 

If INTJs ruled the world we'd all be bound by chains building their mansions made of mable and gold.

My dad and many of my friends are J's and they always complain about how I am late for everything. I just get distracted easily.


----------

